# Anyone know this one?



## Parker (Jul 27, 2008)

Any one recognize this Serial looks like 1563113


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 27, 2008)

The stepped cutouts on the headtube lugs look like a Peugeot to me.  Somewhere on the web there is a list of Peugeot serial numbers.


----------



## Parker (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks . serial chart says an early 1971 peugeot.


----------



## juvela (Aug 6, 2014)

the absence of chrome makes it model A08.


----------

